# ,

## moLnar

,        .
( )
  ,    -?

----------


## Arizona

.     ...

----------


## LAEN

- 3 . ( -   )     . 
,   , ...

----------


## Akvarel'

,  -     .   ,   ..   .   ,  ,     .

----------


## Tail

> - 3 . ( -   )     . 
> ,   , ...

   ,        .     ,    ""  ...     .  ***

----------



----------


## meSSer

...
       , ...

----------


## Skystalker

> ,  -     .   ,   ..   .   ,  ,     .

      -2,   ,      .   .
 -2   . 
    -   (    ).     -   (  2004 )   1500   -.           !!, ,  ,  .   ,    ,    (    ,    ).    -      -  .
      .  
      - .  ,        3     . .
        ,      . 
    .     .    ,        .    .       ,    ,     .         . 
         ,   .

----------


## Olio

ֳ  :  http://building.ua/2008/4/9/aeroport...m-po-prinyati/

----------


## meSSer

> ֳ  :  http://building.ua/2008/4/9/aeroport...m-po-prinyati/

   ...

----------


## LAEN

> **  
> 20.08.2009, 09:38
>         ,    .      ,  ,  .        .
> ³            , , . ,           64 ,       ,           200   ,       ,  2012.        .
>    ProTorgi.Info,       .    , ,  ,  ,       400   .         - 15      .     ò̲һ  .     27       780  .

  http://www.vechirka.pl.ua/news/2009/8/20/25990116/

----------

,  " ,   -      "

----------


## LAEN

"" ()

----------


## tayatlas

.    -2012.       ,    ,    ""  140    ( ).

----------

> ,   .

            ( ,  ). ,      (-)  ...

----------


## LAEN

(?) -24 (-26?)

----------


## FLY_INTER

> (?) -24 (-26?)

    3  -24.      5 ,   .  20.      ?

----------


## Ch!p

.  ,    .   ,     ,  .
  "  䳿? 
ͳ      ?

----------


## FLY_INTER

> "  䳿? 
> ͳ      ?

    " "      .     3   (    2-3  )           ,    .

----------


## Skystalker

,      (  -2   VIP ),

----------


## RAMM

> ,

   ?            .   AgustaWestland,   12  .

----------


## Skystalker

,   10,  .
    .
     ,   .

----------


## Ch!p

?

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ?

           ,       .    ()       ,     .

----------


## LAEN

,       .

----------


## FLY_INTER

08.00      -24.     ?    3  ,  .

----------


## Venja

? 
,      () 80-  90-   !  ,   ,     -134 --    !

----------

> () 80-  90-

        .

----------

.   
   .   -         (     )     
  ,    ...    -  ,     . 
:      .

----------


## nickeler

**,      .      ,   ,    ,     .     ,    " ",      .   ,    .   ,  ",        )

----------


## tayatlas

> ,    ...    -  ,     . 
> :      .

               .  
            -     ,    -  .       ""   " ",     .    ,  ,           :    -  . 
      ,      ""      .

----------

,       ,       
(c)

----------


## AlexDS

,     ?
   .

----------


## Skystalker

,    Diamond DA42 Twin Star http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_DA42

----------


## LAEN

10 ,        . 
-  . 
  -   ,  -  .

----------


## Enter

> 10 ,        . 
> -  . 
>   -   ,  -  .

  , ? )

----------


## Cveha

³    ( ),    ,   ,    )))

----------


## Lera

> 

   ? ))))

----------


## Merry Corpse

,      ! )))
 ,          ,        )

----------


## LAEN

> ? ))))

   !)

----------


## Cveha

,  - ,     , ,    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

?

----------


## LAEN

> **    
>        70- 13   185   .       ? 
>   ,   ,     -  -26,      .      ,        . 
>  , ,   20022006     , ,       60 -22 (43 -223  17 -222),        ,         .

   ,

----------


## veselka

,       ,   7 .  : http://www.exo.in.ua/?page=blog&id=173

----------


## tayatlas

" " ?

----------


## LAEN

>

----------


## veselka

> 

      .

----------

